# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Μικροσυσκευές >  Επισκευη ηλεκτρονικής ζυγαριάς

## furtune

Γεια σας.Εχω μια ηλεκτρονική ζυγαριά, απο αυτες που εχουν στα μπακάλικα. Το προβλημα της, ειναι οτι παιζει παρα πολυ το βάρος, δηλ χωρις να εχει κατι επάνω τι μια δειχνει -50 μετα μπορει να πάει 100, τυχαίους αριθμους σ'αυτη την κλήμακα.Αλλαξα καποιους πυκνωτες αλλα πάλι τα ιδια κανει. Παρατηρησα οτι οταν έβαζα το κολλητηρι επάνω σε ενα συγκεκριμενο πυκνωτη αρχιζε και ανεβαζε βάρος. Τον αλλαξα τον πυκνωτη αλλα παλι τιποτα.
εχετε καμια ιδεα τι μπορει να εχει γιατι ειναι πρωτη φορα που ασχολουμε μ'αυτα.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

* οταν έβαζα το κολλητηρι επάνω σε ενα συγκεκριμενο πυκνωτη αρχιζε και ανεβαζε βάρος.

*Αυτός είσαι !!! .... ακούμπα άλλα 2 - 3 κολλητήρια πάνω στον πυκνωτή να ανεβάζει το βάρος όσο γίνεται !!!!

Θα σου τάξει "Γη & ύδωρ" αυτός που έχει την ζυγαριά !!!   :Tongue2: 

http://techteam.gr/forum/topic/22903...-zygaria-----/

----------


## furtune

> * οταν έβαζα το κολλητηρι επάνω σε ενα συγκεκριμενο πυκνωτη αρχιζε και ανεβαζε βάρος.
> 
> *Αυτός είσαι !!! .... ακούμπα άλλα 2 - 3 κολλητήρια πάνω στον πυκνωτή να ανεβάζει το βάρος όσο γίνεται !!!!
> 
> Θα σου τάξει "Γη & ύδωρ" αυτός που έχει την ζυγαριά !!!  
> 
> http://techteam.gr/forum/topic/22903...-zygaria-----/


Για το πρωτο που λες φοβάμαι το ΣΔΟΕ. Δευτερο, το φόρουμ που πρότεινες δεν βοηθησε και πολυ.Το πως δουλευει ο αισθητηρας ξερω, το θεμα ειναι το κυκλωμα που ασχλειται με το σημα απο τον αισθητηρα.

----------

